

Whois google.com - ibrad
http://pastebin.com/9agwhRvC

======
ibrad
I was testing whois on my linux box, and this is what I found. Can someone
explain?

~~~
moeedm
[http://betabeat.com/2011/10/just-a-cheap-trick-facebook-
twit...](http://betabeat.com/2011/10/just-a-cheap-trick-facebook-twitter-
apple-and-microsoft-dns-records-were-not-hacked/)

